# Rookie with questions.



## 289nate (Oct 28, 2020)

This bike just recently fell in my lap.  I’m a classic car guy and not a bicycle guy. Seems like a bare bones 1966 violet Deluxe Sting Ray. Looks like it’s very original minus the tires. Frame stamped DB34141. I think it’s pretty cool but am curious what I have. Thanks.


----------



## 289nate (Oct 28, 2020)

289nate said:


> This bike just recently fell in my lap.  I’m a classic car guy and not a bicycle guy. Seems like a bare bones 1966 violet Deluxe Sting Ray. Looks like it’s very original minus the tires. Frame stamped DB34141. I think it’s pretty cool but am curious what I have. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1292819


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken it is a rare color. All of the 60's stingray bikes are desierable. It is beat up but most are. You would have no problem moving it as is. Look at the eBays for prices and sell it here haha. I could see $1000 Real nice bike I want it but my 68'is eating up the budget right now.


----------



## 289nate (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. For now I’m thinking about cleaning it up and hanging onto it for a little. But Money always talks I suppose. LOL

The rear reflector is missing under the seat and I believe the front reflector on the rim was added at some point.  The rear fender is slightly bent at the back and the paint on the frame is very scratched up.

on the good side the frame seems solid and straight without any cracks as with the other parts aside from the back of the rear fender. Most of the chrome looks like it could clean up very nicely as well.The seat does not have cracks or tears aside from below the stingray emblem on the back. Does anybody know of good ways to remove the browning caused by sun damage?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2020)

The seats are tough to bring back much someone might have a few tricks but believe it or not for a 65' seat is in good shape. I would clean it up and enjoy it. A muscle car guy has to love a stingray, there will always be someone interested in that bike when your ready to sell. My 1968 and my 1976 Good luck


----------



## Praster89 (Oct 30, 2020)

289nate said:


> This bike just recently fell in my lap.  I’m a classic car guy and not a bicycle guy. Seems like a bare bones 1966 violet Deluxe Sting Ray. Looks like it’s very original minus the tires. Frame stamped DB34141. I think it’s pretty cool but am curious what I have. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1292819



Epic score!!! Nice bike.. that’s the kind of bike all us stingray guys dream of falling in our laps... haha. It is a rare color because not a lot of boys wanted a “purple” bike so a lot of those frames were painted.. ride and enjoy it!


----------

